# How much money can i carry ?



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey how much money can I carry on the plane ? Planning on opening an account with I branch in oz before I go but will have some money with me .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I know, you can carry as much as you like into Australia but you need to declare anything over AUD $10k. You would however need to also comply with the rules of the country that you are travelling from and they might have a different rule.

Why not just open an account before you arrive and transfer your money over. I've opened a NAB account and will transfer money as opposed to carrying it with me - saves a whole lot of form-filling! I'm bringing enough to last me about 2 weeks only.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I think customs would probably be pretty interested in you if you were to carry a large amount of money with you. Also for safety reasons it's not a really good idea. Do as Maz suggests and open a bank account.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

open an account, transfer everything, keep 5-6k aside per person, you do not need anything more than that, you activate the account the day you are here and get the card in a week, if you want to withdraw the money you go to the branch and tell them it is an emergency and they will do it for you there and then, why carry so much around when you can transfer and make you trip less hassled. 
we were carrying 6k cash, 6k TC and the rest was transferred to our a/c in AU


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks guys I was only intending carrying like 1000 pounds in cash over just to tide me over a few wks till I got the bank card. I just wast sure how much the limit was . Thanks for the advice and concerns x


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Carrying a lot of cash is probably not the best idea. You can take in in the form of traveler's cheque. 
take cash which will last you for around 2 - 3 months..the rest can be taken as TC,Dd ...



melinscotland said:


> Hey how much money can I carry on the plane ? Planning on opening an account with I branch in oz before I go but will have some money with me .


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dolly said:


> I think customs would probably be pretty interested in you if you were to carry a large amount of money with you. Also for safety reasons it's not a really good idea. Do as Maz suggests and open a bank account.
> 
> Dolly


I've lived in the UAE for three years where it's supposed to be pretty safe and I still never carried any cash on me (just the bare minimum for a taxi, if I needed one else empty purse!) - the paranoia that I had in the UK about getting mugged never left me it seems.

I did a bank transfer today and all went smoothly except for the zillion and one forms that I had to fill to declare where I got the money from, though that is fairly standard practice if you're transferring in excess of certain amount. I'd really hate to have that many questions thrown at me by UAE immigration and then have a repeat of it from Oz immigration.


----------

